# Best Insole for Cycling Shoes???



## Nacracer

Can anyone guide me on a good insole with proper arch support for my cycling shoes? My current pair just doesn't have the kind of arch support I need. Thank you!


----------



## iliveonnitro

http://www.yoursole.com/ worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Eric_H

I have been using Sidas Conform'able insoles for the past couple of years. The model I am using is the Bike+ Flashfit. The "Flashfit" means that they can be custom formed using an oven of some sorts, but they are also designed in a way to form to the foot under regular usage. When I got them a couple years ago they were only being marketed as self-form under usage. 

www.sidas.com


----------



## cjd

I've used those blue yoursoles and like them.


----------



## STARNUT

I've had good luck with Superfeet and eSoles (you have to get the from Trek dealers).

Starnut


----------



## mtbbmet

I've been using Sidas for about 5 years. I like them.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

I like the Specialized Body Geometry Insoles. Since I have relatively flat feet, I use the red-colored insoles.


----------



## zoikz

*Bill Peterson*

Man is a wizard and invented the game. If you're near AZ or RI you're in luck.
A custom set of footbeds from him are the best you can do.


----------



## tsutaoka

i have custom esoles and they have excellent support


----------



## S_Top_Sign

If you have the money, Surefoot does a great job. They also do custom ski boots, if it tickles your fancy.


----------



## SwiftSolo

CoffeeBean2 said:


> I like the Specialized Body Geometry Insoles. Since I have relatively flat feet, I use the red-colored insoles.


I now use Specialized's body geometry insoles in all of my shoes. They've eliminated my plantar fasciitis problem. I use the green insoles (high arch).


----------



## Seven Wonder

zoikz said:


> Man is a wizard and invented the game. If you're near AZ or RI you're in luck.
> A custom set of footbeds from him are the best you can do.



+1. The man is amazing. Wedofeet.com

Well worth the money.


----------



## nayr497

I have some Sidi Genius 6 (or 5)? with the heel cup thing to keep your foot snug. Normal width, but Sidis seem to run narrow.

I had tried fitting both Sole insoles and the Specialized insoles in them, but they didn't fit. Now it seems I've been told that you need to trim the insoles (any add in ones) to fit them. Okay.

I have narrow feet and a medium level arch, was right in the middle on the Specialized pad.

I'm trying to decide between a few different insoles and weigh the feedback. I know everyone's foot is different, so this might be like trying to ask about saddles on the internet.

What color are you using in the Superfeet? Yellow seems to be the new grey and cycling specific?

Do any of you really love the Soles? 

And some of you seem to like the esoles. Never seen those in person.

Seems like people like all different types, but just trying to gather some info as I might have to end up ordering them off the internet.

Thanks!


----------



## tednugent

www.yoursole.com -- I love mine.

These are heat moldable--- pop them in a 200 degree F oven for about 2 minutes, pop them in your shoe, then your feet, and then it will mold to your feet.


----------



## tom_h

*Another vote for ...*

Specialized Body Geometry insoles/footbeds. I'm using the footbeds in Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes. 

Before, I didn't know, "what I didn't know". 

The Specialized footbeds are all around more comfortable and supportive than the stock Sidi insoles. I have mildly flat feet.


----------



## anvil78

tednugent said:


> www.yoursole.com -- I love mine.
> 
> These are heat moldable--- pop them in a 200 degree F oven for about 2 minutes, pop them in your shoe, then your feet, and then it will mold to your feet.



These sound like they'd work for me. After heating them up and putting them in your shoes did you stand in them or ride in them? 

Thanks


----------



## AvantDale

The Soles look pretty interesting.

I used the black Superfeet inserts on my road shoes and my toes went numb after an hour. They work fine in my mountain ones...but not in my road shoes.


----------



## tednugent

anvil78 said:


> These sound like they'd work for me. After heating them up and putting them in your shoes did you stand in them or ride in them?
> 
> Thanks


I stood in them.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO

Really want to try the thin Soles for the bike shoes. I use the regular ones for my everyday shoes which are skate shoes and it is amazing how much better my legs, feet and back feel after being on my feet all day. One of my main photo gigs is shooting concerts on cement floors, running all over the venue from 5pm-3am shooting with no breaks. I had the stock insoles in the shoes and my legs hurt badly for 3 days and it was difficult to sleep with the leg pain.

I also use the Soles in my mountaineering boots and snowboard boots with the same above results.

I have a very high arch and am always on the balls of my feet when walking, and these are the best insoles that I have had, even better than a few orthotics that I have tried.

HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## heathb

Who would have thought mass produced insoles would cost $50 and up. Most of the money looks like it went into the snazzy graphics on the fabric cover, the actual insole probably costs less than $1 to make. Gotta love this stuff!

I use miracle foot insoles 2 oz. from walmart the green ones....they don't make these anymore, but luckly I bought 10 pairs for $5 a pair. They completely got rid of my hotspots. The newer blue miracle foot insoles are cheap and feel horrible.


----------



## tednugent

...if you want to mold the insoles, I guess more specific to the biking shoes....

you probably need a trainer to put the bike on (to support it).... and do one insole at a time

where you pop the warm insole into the shoe, clip in, and do a downstroke and hold your leg still for about a minute or 2, then repeat for the other insole.

but... haven't had issues with standing in them per SOLE's instructions when I first fitted them to my Specialized MTB Sport shoes, then used them in my cleats when I play softball (beer league) and football (trying to turn it into a beer league)... then my Northwave road bike shoes...


----------



## z3phrn

Can anyone explain the purpose of insoles in the context of bicycle riding? I realize this comes off as sarcastic, but I assure you that I'm just a beginner.


----------



## tom_h

z3phrn said:


> Can anyone explain the purpose of insoles in the context of bicycle riding? I realize this comes off as sarcastic, but I assure you that I'm just a beginner.


Primarily same purpose as an aftermarket insole on non-cycling shoes ... people's feet have different support requirement: low arch, high arch, etc etc.


----------



## spade2you

tom_h said:


> Primarily same purpose as an aftermarket insole on non-cycling shoes ... people's feet have different support requirement: low arch, high arch, etc etc.


Exactly. You really notice on the long rides. Between insoles and cleat placement, there's a lot you can do in this area to increase efficiency and decrease pain.

I've been using Sidi shoes with Specialized insoles and a wedge to change the angle at which my foot comes down, as well as having my cleats fitted using many methods from the Specialized cleat fit system. The entire package has basically eliminated the pain I was having in my right knee and in my feet.


----------



## stevesbike

I've tried a bunch over the years - yoursole, aline, shimano moldable shoes, specialized BG shoes, and esholes efit. The question of what would work best for you depends, I think, on your arch height. I have a high arch, and the only ones that provide the support I need are the esoles. They are also the most adjustable - they come with 4 different arch heights and two sized metatarsal pads, so allow you to do some experimenting to dial in a good fit. Without enough arch support I get pain in my big toes and some numbness. It's not a cleat issue or a knee tracking issue (I have specialized bg shoes with a forefoot tilt built into them). With the arch support my foot feels engaged with the shoe through the whole pedal revolution and has a good platform for the power phase of the stroke. I no longer feel my toes clenching since the foot is supported by the arch. The esole arch is the sturdiest of the bunch (it is semi-rigid). My rundown on the others:

heat moldable - not convinced this does much in a low volume, soft footbed. Doesn't raise the arch.

alines - way too much volume. maybe the newer ones are better.


----------



## mcfly

has anyone tried the dr scholls machine where you stand on it barefoot and it tell you what kind of insoles you should get?


----------



## bigdaddy96

I use the Superfeet in blue for my bike shoes. The blues have more arch support and are narrow to fit better in bike shoes.


----------



## tihsepa

These are awesome.

http://www.bendywood-insole.com/en/use.html


----------



## acid_rider

*eSole Supportive*

Steve Hogg on his blog very recently recommended eSole Supportive and for some riders he also recommended Superfeet Green/Black (for low arch riders). 

here is a link 

http://stevehoggbikefitting.blogspot.com/2011/02/foot-correction-part-1-arch-support_18.html


----------



## zzbarrettb

*G8 Performance Cycling Insoles*

I currently use the G8 2600 insoles myself and recommend them to all my Retul fit studio clients. They are new to market and build from the eSoles platform. They feature four different arch supports, each of which can be positioned / snapped into place forward / back and / or left / right. 28 unique arch support options in total. They also have a metatarsal pad. 

g8performance.com

They are from Australia so shipping is expensive, but I like have an agreement with them for free shipping. Shoot me an message if you want to learn more.

velocraftcycling.com


----------



## cnskate

Giro insoles worked best for me. They come with three different levels of arch support pads. They're really thin in the heel too, which won't mess up the fit in the heel cup like the Specialized ones did for me.


----------



## rayms

There are posts here that recommend certain products, but have no detail. 
You recommend it because its comfortable or efficient or both?
I am looking for a thin, firm one to put in a touring shoe.


----------



## Fireform

acid_rider said:


> Steve Hogg on his blog very recently recommended eSole Supportive and for some riders he also recommended Superfeet Green/Black (for low arch riders).
> 
> here is a link
> 
> http://stevehoggbikefitting.blogspot.com/2011/02/foot-correction-part-1-arch-support_18.html


He is right about the esoles system. It is outstanding--adaptable, durable and effective. I have it in all my bike shoes.


----------



## Mandeville

In any shoe but especially in a shoe that you wear where a lot of force is transferred to your feet you want proper foot control and movement. 

Regarding the heat moldable shoes how do they correct a problem with foot alignment or control such as say flat feet or highly flexible shoes? If for instance you flat feet when you put your foot into a heat moldable shoe would your foot still tend to flatten into the warm mold which would not be molded for flat feet when it cools?

Thanks.


----------



## BelgianHammer

^ +1

Another Giro insoles fan here. Over the decades, have tried eSoles, Superfeet, Pearl Izumis system (much like Giros, but not as well executed and thought out design-wise), etc, etc, but nothing compares to the Giros. Giro and their shoes too, if you have normal to narrow feet---especially low volume feet (_I've size 11 1/2 feet, by my foot volume is comparable to a size 8-9 American clodhopper, fastfood-induced Neanderthal-wide foot_)---cannot be beat in the marketplace. 

If you have fat feet needing a wide toe box, Giro insoles are not the best. But otherwise, if you are cyclist, you are doing yourself a disservice if you've never tried them and/or their shoes & insoles. I've turned many friends on over here to Giro. They previously were Sidi, Mavic, etc users because of their normal-to-low volume foot, and Sidi/Mavic make decent shoes and insoles. But upon putting Giros on, and setting their correct insole arch support, the grin that came across their collective face(s) was in no way not noticeable. 

The common refrain from them is/was: I never knew the foot-to-shoe-to-pedal system could feel so powerfully as one, yet have that feeling last comfortably from the beginning of the ride to the end of the ride, no matter if it was a 30mi jaunt or a 100+mi death ride.


----------



## rayms

tihsepa said:


> These are awesome.
> 
> Bendywood® Wooden Insoles for shoes: BENEFITS, USE and CARE


Are you using these with cycling shoes?


----------



## rayms

mcfly said:


> has anyone tried the dr scholls machine where you stand on it barefoot and it tell you what kind of insoles you should get?


These appear to be for walking support.


----------



## skinewmexico

Anyone tried the Solestar Kontrol?


----------



## stevesbike

skinewmexico said:


> Anyone tried the Solestar Kontrol?


I've been using them for a couple of weeks and have been blown away by how good they are. They are unlike any other footbed I've used - and I've used a lot (Giro, esoles, etc.). It's hard to describe the feel, but for the first time I really feel like I am making excellent contact all along the medial length of my foot with solid support at the forefoot and heel - the triangular clamp they describe. I was skeptical a bit because they don't have an adjustable arch but it's such a different design that your foot finds the right spot on it. 

here's a little test I did: seated climbing at high power (like 600+ watts) while trying to wiggle your toes. In other shoes, I felt like I needed to clench my toes to maintain power, but the "clamp" in the solestar really seems to work with the effect of feeling like my feet are very relaxed in the shoe - even at high power.

I'm using them in my bonts, which I had given up on because they are so stiff that they make any imperfection in foot/shoe contact apparent over time.


----------



## woodys737

stevesbike said:


> I've been using them for a couple of weeks and have been blown away by how good they are. They are unlike any other footbed I've used - and I've used a lot (Giro, esoles, etc.). It's hard to describe the feel, but for the first time I really feel like I am making excellent contact all along the medial length of my foot with solid support at the forefoot and heel - the triangular clamp they describe. I was skeptical a bit because they don't have an adjustable arch but it's such a different design that your foot finds the right spot on it.
> 
> here's a little test I did: seated climbing at high power (like 600+ watts) while trying to wiggle your toes. In other shoes, I felt like I needed to clench my toes to maintain power, but the "clamp" in the solestar really seems to work with the effect of feeling like my feet are very relaxed in the shoe - even at high power.
> 
> I'm using them in my bonts, which I had given up on because they are so stiff that they make any imperfection in foot/shoe contact apparent over time.


Steve...Using esoles mainly because I have really high arches. Do you think these will support those of us with arches maybe a little outside the bell curve so-to-speak? I guess they might be worth a try to see for sure...any insight appreciated.


----------



## stevesbike

woodys737 said:


> Steve...Using esoles mainly because I have really high arches. Do you think these will support those of us with arches maybe a little outside the bell curve so-to-speak? I guess they might be worth a try to see for sure...any insight appreciated.


I was using the high arch on esoles and find the solestar gives a lot of arch support - I suspect they might give problems for people with low arches, since they come up very high on the arch area. They also have a 60 day return policy I believe.


----------



## woodys737

stevesbike said:


> I was using the high arch on esoles and find the solestar gives a lot of arch support - I suspect they might give problems for people with low arches, since they come up very high on the arch area. They also have a 60 day return policy I believe.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## woodys737

Did a couple hours with the Soulstars today. Compared to the esoles I notice a lot more pressure on the balls of my feet and the heal. Arches are a touch sore. I use S-works shoes so I guess they negate the varus aspect of the shoe. I think my feet are a little sore simply because I have to tighten the shoe differently than with the esoles. For example I had to really tighten the top Boa to keep the heal feeling secure. Perhaps I don't need that much pressure. Didn't notice any weird or significant differences with power...time will tell.


----------



## aureliajulia

I like SofSols for high arches. They also have medium and low arch versions. Much more supportive than Superfeet. 

https://www.sofsole.com/product/High_Arch


----------



## aureliajulia

rayms said:


> There are posts here that recommend certain products, but have no detail.
> You recommend it because its comfortable or efficient or both?
> I am looking for a thin, firm one to put in a touring shoe.


You could check the thin one available from sofsols.

https://www.sofsole.com/product/Thin_Fit

Or perhaps the athlete fit.
https://www.sofsole.com/product/Athlete


I use the high arch version, this brand has a lot of options, and I've been very happy with mine. It says it's flexible, but the ones I use are considered soft, and I consider them firm. I use them in my carbon road shoes.


----------



## 9W9W

csorthofeet said:


> I was diagnosed with plantar fasciitis and was given some insoles by my podiatrist. The insoles did not work in all my shoes and I got blisters on my heels. I was in a lot of pain and could not exercise or even go for a walk. I saw an ad for orthofeet insoles online and I was interested. I was so excited to get my pair because of all the great reviews and I was hopeful that they would work for me also. From day 1 they were amazing, so comfortable, no pain when walking or exercising. My plantar fasciitis has even improved and now I am interested in trying different orthofeet styles not just for exercise.


Clearly, you are shilling for your website. Can't decide what a stranger move, putting in podiatrist recommended insoles into your cycling shoes or putting these insoles you're trying to sell into cycling shoes.


----------



## tfinator

9W9W said:


> Clearly, you are shilling for your website. Can't decide what a stranger move, putting in podiatrist recommended insoles into your cycling shoes or putting these insoles you're trying to sell into cycling shoes.


Or claiming that you just happened to find 'orthofeet' and you had never heard of them...

... With the username CSOrthofeet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## smokersteve

Mandeville said:


> In any shoe but especially in a shoe that you wear where a lot of force is transferred to your feet you want proper foot control and movement.
> 
> Regarding the heat moldable shoes how do they correct a problem with foot alignment or control such as say flat feet or highly flexible shoes? If for instance you flat feet when you put your foot into a heat moldable shoe would your foot still tend to flatten into the warm mold which would not be molded for flat feet when it cools?
> 
> Thanks.


^^Exactly what I was thinking
I have flat feet so if I heat mold the insole to my flat foot it won't help at all

I have been using Specialized BG blue insoles in all my shoes for a couple of years and like them


----------



## 9W9W

smokersteve said:


> ^^Exactly what I was thinking
> I have flat feet so if I heat mold the insole to my flat foot it won't help at all
> 
> I have been using Specialized BG blue insoles in all my shoes for a couple of years and like them


PSA: Pearl Izumi has a nice set of insoles which allow you vary the degree of support in the arch and forefoot. Each region contains a pocket which requires you to insert a taller or short foam support shim (supplied).


----------

